# Can anyone describe the process of getting on a personal (unpaid) LOA?



## hotshot1 (Aug 6, 2021)

Can anyone describe the process of getting on a personal (unpaid) LOA? I am not seeing anyway through the benefits website. Also if anyone can describe how to become an on demand employee, I would love to hear more about this.


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 6, 2021)

going to be questions for your store hr


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 6, 2021)

Yep. Personal LOAs are handled by store HR— not the LOA people. And your ETL HR can partner and make you ODTM if you want.


----------

